
Linux and Windows Kernel Comparison (2003) - 2bluesc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz-vWYM-2Gw
======
2bluesc
Background on the speaker [0]

> Mark Eugene Russinovich (born c. 1966) is CTO of Microsoft Azure. He was a
> cofounder of software producers Winternals before it was acquired by
> Microsoft in 2006.

Seems like a great person to be in charge of Azure.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Russinovich](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Russinovich)

